# VRO vs Mixing??



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I know this subject is up there with religion and politics, but.... what is the advantage of the VRO over just mixing the oil with the gas in the tank other than convenience? 

The reason I ask, is that my outboard (1998 200 Evinrude Ocean Pro) smokes...ALOT, even for a two stroke. I would understand if it did it when I first started it up after sitting for a month or so, but even after running it all day with fresh gas it will still do a pretty good "Blue Angels" immitation when running at idle. It also seems to use more oil than it should, although I have never done a direct comparison of gallons of gas to gallons of oil used. 

The other thing is that the VRO is something that I have never been completely comfortable with since I have no way to confirm if it is working properly (see above issue) plus, the consequences of it ceasing to work while underway can be catastrophic. 

I need to have the engine serviced and was considering having the VRO disconnected and just start mixing from this point forward. What is the general concensus on this approach??


----------



## baymotorsports (Feb 28, 2008)

on a yam or suz i would trust the oil inj, but johnson/rude is known for failure, if it does fail kaboom, your motor is gone

sounds like its jammed wide open, prob gummed up, this is much better than jammed closed obviously....

i would premix quick


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

my neighbor works on boats in backyard.ON the older johnsons he takes the vro off. Ive got a 2001 he said id be all right for a while. i have a 70 and a 50 yamaha with it also.I like it as long as it works


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

premix


----------



## ted-hurst (Oct 4, 2007)

I had a 1984 Johnson 185 and it had the VRO pump removed and I ran premix and never had a problem. I tried to use better 2-stroke oil and it ran betterwith less smoke. The only problem was when the boat sat and the gas got old, smoked more then.

Ted


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Mix!


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

swhiting said:


> Mix!


That certainly seems to be the general consensus.

Thanks for the responses.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

*Which wires to snip*

I am removing the VRO, (Very Rapid Overhaul), from my 2002 Johnson 50. I think there are two wires than you cut to prevent the warning alarm.
Anyone know which ones?

Tom


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

I had a 1994 Evinrude 225 Ocean Pro and the vro failed, causing me a costly rebuild. It was a good, reliable engine otherwise.

Based on my experience, I would disconnect and pre-mix.


I don't like oil injection systems that only have a remote oil reservoir, and depend on a pump to get the oil from the boat to the powerhead, constantly defying gravity.:no:

I much prefer the Yamaha style system, with the primary tank mounted high on the powerhead, using gravity to help get the oil to the injection pump.:thumbsup:


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Here's a place you can get conversion kits or just a fuel pump VRO look a like.
http://www.maxrules.com/fixomcvro.html


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Tom it is the tan wire coming from the vro tank


----------



## mt0264 (May 8, 2010)

I was told on my 98 175 ocean pro it couldnt be disconected because of the computer system. after the vro stoped working and I had to rebuild i made a wise choice and changed brands went to a Mercury were you can disconect it and mix in the tank.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> I am removing the *VRO, (Very Rapid Overhaul)*, from my 2002 Johnson 50.....
> Tom


 :laughing::clapping::laughing:


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

oldflathead said:


> ... VRO, (Very Rapid Overhaul)...
> 
> Tom


That's top ten material right there!

My comment (Mix!) was based on experience. Don't count on being able to hear that alarm when you're at WOT either......


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

mmm,,the VRO is a very reliable system if maintained properly. Keeping oil tank clean, checking oil hoses, etc. Usually if just 1 cylinder was damaged, it was not the VRO, it would have damaged all the cylinders. A OMC tech told me to replace the VRO & the oil tank pump every 10 years. We can't expect the pumps with diaphrams to last forever,,,


----------

